# I thought I'd started to 'move on'...I haven't at all



## MIMI4 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Haven't posted on site for a while. I had my endo surgery in June 10. I'm not completely pain free yet but getting there. Since then I've actually felt well and thought I'd accepted things, that it was unlikely we'd have another child. I thought I was dealing with it really well until we went for a follow up at the fertility clinic. We knew dh SA wasn't great a few months ago but when when the Cons discussed it again and said 'with these results it's highly unlikely to acheive a natural pregnancy. (we have known all along that we can't go for IVF due to the cost) When he said it I literally felt like I'd hit a brick wall. It came from nowhere and I wasn't expecting to feel this way again. He suggested we have a scan, bloods and another SA to confirm but said if the results are the same for SA, we have no chance. I feel angry, sad, ungrateful etc because of all the treatment I've had for endo only to be told now dh has a problem too. Even when I thought I was moving on, deep down I was still hoping for another miracle and now I feel even that's gone. I'm feeling really sorry for myself, I'm 39 in 2 days, and feel old too!!!!

Thanks for listening

MIMI4 XXX


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Wanted to send you a hug!
X


----------



## tom+jerry (Jan 2, 2008)

Mimi4          Glad your endo surgery seems to be a success.  Just wanted to say hope things work out for you and dont let age worry you.  I was 39 and have severe endo and we were blessed to get a BFP on our 2nd and last go of IVF.  Would your GP be able to meet the costs of IVF drugs as I know some do x  Good luck xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)




----------

